# Popup - Fenster per Java script



## Dodo (10. Februar 2004)

Hi,
undzwar geht es darum das ich bei einem Forum auf einer anderen Page registriert bin und dort möchte ich ein Java Popup aufrufen wenn jemand mein Profile betrachtet!
Ich hab mir das ganze schon im Quelltext der seite angeschaut bei einem anderen User bei dem es funktioniert :

```
[...]
<td colspan="3">"><script language="JavaScript">
(window.alert("huhu danke für dein besuch  =))"))
</script></span></td>
[...]
```
nun wollte ich fragen was ich in meinen infotext eingeben muss um auch so ein Popup Fenster zu erhalten ! Der andere User kann mir leider nicht helfen da er kein Internet mehr hat ... 
Schonmal dankeschön im Vorraus !
MfG
Dodo


----------



## Fabian H (10. Februar 2004)

Du musst hoffen, dass in dem Forum HTML im User-Profil erlaubt ist.

Wenn ja, dann so:

```
<script type="text/javascript">
window.alert("Danke für den Besuch");
</script>
```

beachte aber bitte, dass soetwas nicht gerne gesehen wird!


----------



## Dodo (10. Februar 2004)

hm das funktioniert leider nicht so, 
vllt liegt es daran das im forum eine art "bb" code verwendet wird ?
ich kenn mich da leider nicht so aus 
achso, falls es jemanden stört werde ich es selbstverständlich wieder herausnehmen, ich sehe es nur als kleinen gag an


----------



## Fabian H (10. Februar 2004)

Wie gesagt, erkundige dich, ob HTML aktiviert, oder deaktiviert ist.

Wenn es deaktiviert ist hast du (ausser vielleicht irgendwelche dummen Bugs
auszunutzen) keine Chancen.


----------



## Dodo (10. Februar 2004)

hm HTML ist deaktiviert. dann hat sich das ganze wohl erledigt :]


----------

